# AGR says you can not have 3 adults in bedroom?



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

I booked a 20,000 point bedroom for 3 adults last week. Today AGR called and said they can only allow 2 adults in the bedroom. So both of us called Amtrak and amtrak said 3 adults is allowed. So AGR said their policies are different than Amtrak. They said their computer won't let them put in 3 adults. They can put the names in, but the reservation will drop off the system after a few days.

My biggest complaint is I have made all these 'non--refundable' airline bookings for the 3'rd adult. Is there any way for Amtrak to give some compensation for that? AGR said they can not.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 11, 2009)

Is it a day trip or an overnight trip? :huh: You are aware that there are only 2 berths (twin bed sized) in bedroom, and a long coach which has seating for 3 during the day but becomes the 2nd berth at night. There is no 3rd bed, and not much extra room.

If this is still acceptable to you, perhaps asking to speak with a supervisor may allow it to be overridden.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> Is it a day trip or an overnight trip? :huh: You are aware that there are only 2 berths (twin bed sized) in bedroom, and a long coach which has seating for 3 during the day but becomes the 2nd berth at night. There is no 3rd bed, and not much extra room.
> If this is still acceptable to you, perhaps asking to speak with a supervisor may allow it to be overridden.


It is a 4-night trip . I am aware of the size. The problem is it was booked when I called last week. But today they called saying that reservation is not valid and not in the system . I did speak to several people and the supervisor. All they said is the computer won't accept three and their policies and amtrak's are not the same.

What do you think? Do I have any case for some compensation from amtrak since I've had to buy airfare/hotel for a third person who is no longer in the trip?


----------



## sky12065 (Aug 11, 2009)

Guest said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Is it a day trip or an overnight trip? :huh: You are aware that there are only 2 berths (twin bed sized) in bedroom, and a long coach which has seating for 3 during the day but becomes the 2nd berth at night. There is no 3rd bed, and not much extra room.
> ...


I don't know if this idea is workable and someone can correct me if they know it's not. Try contacting Julie at Amtrak reservations and see if it's possible to pay the rail fee to add a third person to the reservation. If they say no, ask for customer relations and see if they have any solution for you.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Aug 11, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


As far as I know Amtrak and AGR reservation systems are separate animals. I believe that I've read here a regular Amtrak Agent can't deal with Guest Reward Tickets except in special events like a miss-connect or service disruption. Just as an Amtrak Guest Reward Agent can't make you a regular Amtrak reservation. Alan would no for sure though.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 11, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if this idea is workable and someone can correct me if they know it's not. Try contacting Julie at Amtrak reservations and see if it's possible to pay the rail fee to add a third person to the reservation. If they say no, ask for customer relations and see if they have any solution for you.
> ...


The Amtrak and AGR reservations are not seperate animals, both access ARROW, Amtrak's main database. That said, it is true that regular Amtrak agents are not allowed to modify an AGR reservation and an AGR agent cannot handle any type of paid reservation. In extreme circumstances, customer service agents are allowed to modify AGR reservations, like when connections have been missed.

But I rather doubt that this would be considered an extreme situation. It is possible, but I certainly would not guarantee it, that calling Amtrak, asking Julie for an agent, and then asking that agent to connect you with customer service, that customer service might be willing to let you purchase a coach ticket for the third person and then link that reservation with the sleeping car reservation, such that the crew will know that 3 people are authorized to be in that room. But I make no promises on this, I'm basically just speculating here.

It's also possible that if you just buy a coach ticket, that you can pursuade the crew to allow the third person into the bedroom, but again I would not promise this. It would be hit or miss at best.

As for what the OP can do about having to eat an airline ticket, frankly unless you suceed with my earlier suggestion, there is probably very little you can do. After all, you are getting free tickets.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

AlanB said:


> But I rather doubt that this would be considered an extreme situation. It is possible, but I certainly would not guarantee it, that calling Amtrak, asking Julie for an agent, and then asking that agent to connect you with customer service, that customer service might be willing to let you purchase a coach ticket for the third person and then link that reservation with the sleeping car reservation, such that the crew will know that 3 people are authorized to be in that room. But I make no promises on this, I'm basically just speculating here.
> It's also possible that if you just buy a coach ticket, that you can pursuade the crew to allow the third person into the bedroom, but again I would not promise this. It would be hit or miss at best.
> 
> As for what the OP can do about having to eat an airline ticket, frankly unless you suceed with my earlier suggestion, there is probably very little you can do. After all, you are getting free tickets.


Thanks this is quite helpful . I went ahead and today booked another coach reward ticket , so totally I have spent 25,500 points for a bedroom and coach ticket. Tommorrow I will try and connect with someone at customer service to see if they can put all three of our names on the bedroom reservation.

Otherwise I will have to rely on the crew letting me stay in the bedroom. I would think they would not mind, no? Or is it really 50/50 ? By the way I have booked the loophole trip from Columbus Wisconsin to Portland to Sacremento to Denver . All 1-zone.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

I talked to Amtrak customer relations and now they are saying the max. capacity for a bedroom is 2 adults 1 kid. It seems the policy has changed as they use to allow 3 adults but got complaints. So both amtrak and AGR system will not let you book three adults. They said the conductor should let you stay in the room. I hope I don't have any problem staying in the room!


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

Guest said:


> I talked to Amtrak customer relations and now they are saying the max. capacity for a bedroom is 2 adults 1 kid. It seems the policy has changed as they use to allow 3 adults but got complaints. So both amtrak and AGR system will not let you book three adults. They said the conductor should let you stay in the room. I hope I don't have any problem staying in the room!


Just an update for the records, we completed our trip and had no problems staying in the bedroom ( 3 adults ). We also got all 3 meals included. In fact on the EB, the staff could not believe what Amtrak did and firmly believed we were wronged. On other trains, the staff was just glad to oblige. On the last train, the staff did raise a minor objection but after consulting among themselves, gladly changed ( again as though the error was their fault )..

Nevertheless , I am going to write a letter to Amtrak saying this policy is ridiculous. The room had plenty of space to fit three normal adults as long as 2 dont mind sleeping close to each other. I hope they can change it back.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm glad that it all worked out for you.


----------



## The Metropolitan (Oct 4, 2009)

Resurrecting this topic, has anyone here ever successfully gotten AGR to book 2 adults and one child in a Viewliner Bedroom? I might be looking at a hasty reward trip soon.


----------



## colobok (Oct 7, 2009)

The Metropolitan said:


> Resurrecting this topic, has anyone here ever successfully gotten AGR to book 2 adults and one child in a Viewliner Bedroom? I might be looking at a hasty reward trip soon.


Yes, we did this in May 2008 for TPA-ORL-NYP-ALB trip. It was a very comfortable trip. The child was 4 years old.


----------



## The Metropolitan (Oct 7, 2009)

Cool thanks - hopefully the new vendor is just as allowing. It may be a make or break for the entire trip.


----------



## darien-l (Oct 7, 2009)

Just spoke to an AGR agent about this today. Was told that "2 adults and one child" is no problem, but they can't do 3 adults -- the system is set up to reject that if attempted.


----------



## The Metropolitan (Oct 9, 2009)

Many thanks to all. I made my Bedroom booking this morning through a very nice and helpful agent on the line. We're set to roll on the Silver Star out of Tampa!


----------

